# 7 Segment Anzeige SPS-Programm darstellen



## Kiesel (25 März 2008)

Hi,
bin neu hier. Also wenn das Thema hier falsch ist, möge man es mir verzeihen und vielleicht verschieben.

Also ich hab folgendes Problem: 
Ich hab einen Zähler programiert der über eine einstellige 7 Segment Anzeige visualisiert wird. Das ganze sollte ohne BCD-Codierer realisiert werden. Programm steht auch und läuft.
Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem, das es etwas sehr lang geworden ist, aber trotzdem für eine Dokumentation dargestellt werden muss. AWL fällt also wegen der Länge weg. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das ganze rel. kurz (max. 2-3 DinA4 Seiten) darstellen kann?
Ne Antwort wär nett


----------



## gravieren (25 März 2008)

> Ich hab einen Zähler programiert der über eine einstellige 7 Segment Anzeige visualisiert wird.


Wie wird die Anzeige angesteuert  ?


Anzeigemodul --> BCD-Ansteuerung ODER "Einzelbalken"

Datenblatt  /  Typeangabe.


----------



## gravieren (25 März 2008)

Schau dir doch mal den Befehl "SPL"  an.


Angenommen 7-Segment aud Byte 1:

Bei 1  steuerst du das Byte 1 mit z. b.  12 an.
Bei 2  steuerst du das Byte 1 mit z.b.   xx an.


Oder wo ist das Problem / ist die Fragestellung  ?


----------



## Kiesel (25 März 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wie wird die Anzeige angesteuert ?
> 
> Anzeigemodul --> BCD-Ansteuerung ODER "Einzelbalken"


 
Nee, ich sollte die "Einzelbalken" ansteuern, hab also mit DP 8 Ausgänge belegt.

Aso, hab das ganze mit ner S5 gemacht.


----------



## gravieren (25 März 2008)

Du hast doch schon verschiedene Programmschritte, die du mit den Zäehlern aufrufst  !

Lade einfach eine Konstante, die beim Schritt 1 der Balkenanzeige den Balken für die "1" entspricht und Transferiere diese dann an das Ausgangsbyte der Balkenanzeige.


----------

